
I Rode 500 Miles in a Self-Driving Car and Saw the Future - t23
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/rode-500-miles-self-driving-car-saw-future-boring/
======
blazespin
"Damned if it didn’t work at the next light, bringing the car to a safe stop
two car lengths behind the guy in front of us. “We didn’t know it would do
that!” Lipinski said with some excitement." Uh, wait, what? Driving down a
street in tonnes of steel and you're experimenting with a journalist behind
the wheel?

